# Bell & Ross Limited Edition WW1 Jumping Hour watch



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

Can't help but lust after the new Bell & Ross WW1 Jump Hour series, available in 18k rose gold and platinum. Each model will be limited to just 25 pieces for the platinum, and 50 for the rose gold. Both will be 42mm diameter with wire lugs replicating the style of early wristwatches converted from pocketwatches, and both will come on alligator leather straps. The rose gold model will feature a grained silver dial with blued indicators, while the platinum model has a two-tone dial with a linear power reserve indicator.










The WW1 Jump Hour takes its movement from the Vintage Jumping Hour series and features a digital hour indication at 12 o'clock. Minutes are indicated in the centre of the dial. A power reserve scale is located at 6 o'clock. Overall the design is simple and easy to read, a hallmark of the Jumping Hour. We'll have more information on this stunning watch after Baselworld.


----------



## Undisclosed (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll be keeping my (imaginary) 25k. I think it's absolutely horrid...


----------



## Scotsmen (May 17, 2012)

Have to be honest, as a B&R owner, these do nothing for me - surprising as rest of line up I really like. Possibly to arty for my conservative pallet albeit the idea of the jumping hour appeals to me.


----------



## Rescue (Aug 24, 2008)

Going to have to agree. Clean looking timepiece, not really my style, but for that money...no way


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

Michael, they look great on too!!


----------



## Scotsmen (May 17, 2012)

Sorry Simon but just don't get these at all, but hey it would be boring if we all wore the same thing!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not crazy about the platinum one, but I could wear the gold.............................if I had the funds;-)


----------



## Undisclosed (Feb 17, 2012)

£25k would buy a Nautilus :S


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

Scotsmen said:


> Sorry Simon but just don't get these at all, but hey it would be boring if we all wore the same thing!


I do understand where you are coming from!
I too, was a little unsure, being the guy I am, the way I dress and the lifestyle I live, however when wearing a suit and being in a different frame of mind, I totally got it!
Ron, agreed, prefer the RG watch, certainly that dial, but would love it in a platinum case.!

A very different watch, to the Vintages, or even the instrument range.


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

Undisclosed said:


> £25k would buy a Nautilus :S


...of course, if thats what floats your boat!
Yes, that kind of price opens up many different options.


----------



## Scotsmen (May 17, 2012)

simoncudd said:


> I do understand where you are coming from!
> I too, was a little unsure, being the guy I am, the way I dress and the lifestyle I live, however when wearing a suit and being in a different frame of mind, I totally got it!
> Ron, agreed, prefer the RG watch, certainly that dial, but would love it in a platinum case.!
> 
> A very different watch, to the Vintages, or even the instrument range.


Agreed very different and although not my cup of tea nice to see some more models - can only be a good thing for B & R


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The second one looks hokie, way too much unused dial space.


----------



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

The gold looks quite elegant and probably will make an excellent sophisticated dress watch, but I too find the platinum has too much barren real estate that almost begs to be filled out.


----------

